# Adobe Lightroom 3 doesn't see HDR EFEX PRO



## Verticalx (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi
I just tried to install HDR EFEX PRO 4. Aperture sees plugin correctly, but Lightroom doesn't. I tried to reinstall but it didn't help
Any solutions?

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2010)

The Lightroom Plugin is separate from the Aperture or the Photoshop Plugin. Do you have the plugin specific to LR?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 25, 2010)

The new 64 bit plug-ins are now combined for Lightroom and Aperture. Install the plug-in and it shows up in both.

The HDR Pro plug-in is a little different it uses the export dialog, choose the images you want to merge and select Export, then select the HDR Pro Export Preset - see attached.


----------



## Guidigio (Oct 8, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> The new 64 bit plug-ins are now combined for Lightroom and Aperture. Install the plug-in and it shows up in both.
> 
> The HDR Pro plug-in is a little different it uses the export dialog, choose the images you want to merge and select Export, then select the HDR Pro Export Preset - see attached.



As can be seen in the attachment, de HDR plugin is recognized by LR. The problem is that when I select a x images and right click on them to select export  I cannot see the HDREfexPro preset. Nik software advised to reinstall, but that did not work. Any advise is welcome


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

Try running the Nik uninstall first. That should remove all previous files that could potentially be causing problems.

Also if you open the "File -> Export" (Ctl-Shift-E) dialog you should be able to select "Nik Software" from the pull down menu at that top. That may be enough to make LR see the preset in your contextual menu.

-louie


----------

